

Comparison of Comet server implementations - bobds
http://cometdaily.com/maturity.html

======
wallfly
How about Faye? It's an implementation of the Bayeux protocol in JavaScript
and Ruby, with both server and client code available in both languages.
There's a JS client for browsers too:

<http://svn.cometd.com/trunk/bayeux/bayeux.html>

<http://faye.jcoglan.com/>

<http://github.com/jcoglan/faye>

